# Star Wars: Episode 7: TV-Spot zeigt neue Szenen



## SimonFistrich (13. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 7: TV-Spot zeigt neue Szenen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode 7: TV-Spot zeigt neue Szenen


----------



## Frullo (13. November 2015)

Ich bin doch schon längst angefixt!  Ich brauche keine Kostproben mehr! (Mehr davon! Mehr!!!!)


----------



## Malifurion (14. November 2015)

Wenn das so weitergeht, dann brauchen wir keinen Film mehr im Kino zu sehen, da er schon mit allen Trailern gezeigt wurde


----------



## LOX-TT (14. November 2015)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Wenn das so weitergeht, dann brauchen wir keinen Film mehr im Kino zu sehen, da er schon mit allen Trailern gezeigt wurde



selbst wenn ich jede Szene schon doppelt und dreifach kennen würde, würde ich zur Preview ins Kino rennen, es ist der erste Star Wars Film im Kino seit 10 Jahren  (den Clone Wars Pilotfilm mal ausgeklammert)


----------

